# REOPENED - Cyberpunk/Dystopia RP



## Punk_M0nitor (Nov 20, 2021)

It's been a long while since I roleplayed, but I'm craving that storytelling thrill XD

I'm looking for an RP partner who enjoys writing dystopias, cyberpunk, and overall drama/action thrillers. The world my OC lives in isn't glamorous but has a lot of heavy cyberpunk elements, like an emphasis on cybernetic enhancement and political strife. The story would draw from those elements: we can come up with a plot either beforehand or as we go along.

You can include multiple characters! I have a handful that I would be using to progress the story myself. NSFW themes/romance are allowed but they wouldn't be the center of the plot, as I want things to be mostly story-driven. Violence, drug/alcohol use, and other heavy themes are allowed.

Basic rules apply: no godmodding, metagaming, things of that sort, and any fetishes, canon relationships, or major character deaths between our characters must be agreed upon.

Interested? Just PM me and we can get started


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 21, 2021)

I'm interested, if ya still open


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 17, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> I'm interested, if ya still open


Reopened this thread---PM me if you're still interested!


----------

